# Yep, I still have no idea what I'm doing



## Schroedc (Oct 17, 2016)

So a while back I picked up some of those Western factory 2nds blades that were on here and today I decided to see if an idea in my head could actually work since these were made for a stacked leather handle.

Took a block of Macassar Ebony I had laying around and used my micro mill to put a slot in the block. I ground a notch in the tang and left a corresponding bump in the slot to engage that. Some epoxy and a contrasting strip of wood, clamp, let cure a while and finish shaping. Pretty plain handle but it does fit my hand well and gives me something to start form to figure out what I want to do different with the next ones....

In theory with the notch in the tank and the bump out in the slot it shouldn't be able to come out unless you break the handle. 

I'm thinking about maybe cutting down the tang on some of the others and welding on a chunk of threaded rod and doing some more Finnish style handles....

C and C welcome. Just keep in mind I'm just a guy that puts a block on a blade

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony (Oct 17, 2016)

That looks dang nice Colin! Personally I think I would go for a longer handle, but that's just from looking at it. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 17, 2016)

Looks good to me!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 17, 2016)

Tony said:


> That looks dang nice Colin! Personally I think I would go for a longer handle, but that's just from looking at it. Tony



Thanks, Handle length is actually within a 1/4 inch of the handle on a couple of those style knives I have, I'll probably think about a longer one if I do more of these.


----------



## Tony (Oct 17, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Thanks, Handle length is actually within a 1/4 inch of the handle on a couple of those style knives I have, I'll probably think about a longer one if I do more of these.



Like I said, that was purely just an aesthetic observation. Great looking knife just as it is! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 17, 2016)

@Ed Turner - Thought you might like to see what I did with one of those Western blades.


----------



## Strider (Oct 17, 2016)

Good work! Love it! The mechanical locking is seriously undermined by many...and they don't realize that the pins serve the same purpose. No creativity these days! Well, except in cases like this :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Oct 17, 2016)

Colin, I use 4 1/2 " as a standard for my knife handles. Might be better to put a finger guard on the next blade of that style, to keep your hand from sliding forward on to the blade. Otherwise good first attempt. Better watch it gets addictive!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ed Turner (Oct 29, 2016)

Hey!!! I just saw this.
Very nice work!!! I like it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

